
Android to replace passwords with fingerprints for website authentication - sagartewari01
https://www.financialexpress.com/industry/technology/bye-bye-passwords-now-use-fingerprint-to-log-in-to-apps-websites-on-android/1498707/lite/
======
sagartewari01
Wouldn't it make it very easy for family members to steal credentials? I guess
it would be used as a second layer of security over and above passwords.

------
_Schizotypy
Considering the fact that most fingerprint readers used on devices aren't very
precise, this does not sound secure at all.

